

Open season on Virgin Mobile customer data - kevinburke
http://kev.inburke.com/kevin/open-season-on-virgin-mobile-customer-data/

======
bduerst
With the brute force attack, wouldn't it shadow ban your IP address?

I know you can set up proxies, but if you shadow ban after 10 attempts, that's
approximately 100,000 proxies to reach the brute force attack of 1,000,000
tries.

------
Qualman
Thank you for taking issue with this. I use Virgin, and I never even
considered how insecure this is. I'm going to hound them about it.

------
carlsednaoui
This is absolutely unbelievable! Are you staying with them? I'm with Virgin,
though not sure for how much longer...

------
pavel_lishin
> I am asked to always include my phone number and PIN in replies to Virgin.

That's probably the scariest part of all of this, although maybe not quite so
much if there's a non-email way to contact them.

